# ........Bones Would Rain From the Sky



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

"If a Dog's Prayers Were Answered...... Bones Would Rain From the Sky" by Suzanne Clothier.(2002)

Forgive me if this book has been reviewed before- I didn't feel like going through the pages to check. 

Phenomenal book- for those of us truly intent on learning how to have the best relationship possible with our dogs, rather than just domineering them (or them domineering us).


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Yep, that book has been around for a little bit now.

I love it too. Great read.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful book


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LOVE that book!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Just finished reading this book last night.

Loved it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My copy is signed by the author. I got it used at Amazon. Great read!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I got a used copy at Amazon, and it is signed by the Suzanne! Agree, love it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sorry bout the double post, I thought I was editing!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That book changed my relationship with Gracie. It is wonderful. Suzanne is a unique person - went to a 2 day seminar last month. I prefered the book to listening to her. Highly recommend the book!!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

She has a newsletter & blog too you guys if you want to sign up for it at;

http://flyingdogpress.com/


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I checked it out of the library and I am currently reading it. I am really enjoying it. I am only about 1/4 through and have already applied several things.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have read that book 4 times and still pick it up and go through every now and then. Aweosme book. I think one of the bst I have ever read.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

I seriously loved that book. Definitely in my must read list. I have lent it to a GSD loving friend.

So envious of those who get to attend a seminar.

SPOILER ALERT
The chapter about death was so sad, but still one of the best parts. I couldn't help but smile at the story of the Golden and how GSDs take burials more seriously. And the story of the pup with the heart condition, heartbreaking but thought provoking.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

SPOILER ALERT
The chapter about death was so sad, but still one of the best parts. I couldn't help but smile at the story of the Golden and how GSDs take burials more seriously. And the story of the pup with the heart condition, heartbreaking but thought provoking. [/quote]


I love the book but confess that after losing two dog family members last spring an d summer I started crying and had to put it down at that chapter. Maybe I will finish it in time.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I confess, I cried in both parts too.

The story of the young puppy with the heart condition is just sticking with me for some reason.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Love, love that book! I've read it twice now, and I seem to learn something new from it each time. Very thought provoking.


----------

